# View Users Posts



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I used to be able to go to a user's profile and then click "search users posts" and get a list of all posts from that user.

Sadly no more

(Win7 - Firefox 37.0.2)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it seems to revert back to "viewing profile" when you click "search users posts"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, sorry about that. It's being worked on. I'll ask for an update.

Specifically about the "search users' posts" link - you can type the username into search for now which does the same thing - it's just less convenient.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll will find out, thanks.

-Marie
community support


----------



## stuff1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I came here to make the same topic! I think I might have found a member who owned what is now my mums car lol, but to find out I need to check her/his posts and can't :/

Please let us know when it is fixed!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can by typing the user name into the author field in the site search dialogue but leave the search term box blank. Then it will return all posts by the author with lattest first.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

No updates yet, our team is still investigating the issue, thanks for your patience.

-Marie
community support


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for looking into it Marie


----------

